# Langsame WLAN-Verbindung

## Jimini

Aloha.

Ich habe seit einiger Zeit das Problem, dass die WLAN-Verbindung meines Laptops ins LAN seeeeehr langsam ist. Um auszuschließen, dass es an irgendeiner speziellen Anwendung liegt, habe ich mal mit iperf die Geschwindigkeit zwischen dem Laptop und 3 anderen Rechnern hier im LAN - die mittels Kabel online sind - nachgemessen, Ergebnis war ein Mittelwert von ~3 MB/s. 

Dann habe ich den Laptop mal ans Kabel gehängt und erneut gemessen, hier waren bis zu 113 MB/s drin. Also muss es entweder am Access Point oder am Laptop liegen. Mit einem anderen Laptop erreichte ich unter Windows Vista knapp 10 MB/s, was zwar nicht optimal, aber immerhin deutlich mehr ist.

Nun zum WLAN-Adapter:

```
02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection
```

Als Treiber verwende ich net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode, der Kernel enthält folgende Treiber:

```
CONFIG_IWLWIFI=y

CONFIG_IWLAGN=y

CONFIG_IWL5000=y
```

/etc/conf.d/net:

```
config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

modules_wlan0=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"
```

Mein WLAN ist mittels WPA-PSK gesichert:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

eapol_version=2

update_config=1

network={

        ssid="ESSID"

        psk="Passwort"

        proto=RSN

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP WEP104 WEP40

}
```

iwconfig:

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:"ESSID"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.452 GHz  Access Point: 00:1C:F0:B8:D4:BF   

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=70/70  Signal level=-40 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

Im Access Point (D-Link DIR-615) habe ich folgende Optionen gesetzt:

- 802.11n, 802.11g, 802.11b

- Übertragungsrate: Auto

- Bandbreite: Auto (20/40 MHz)

Laut Hersteller sollen mit dem Gerät bis zu 300 MBit/s drin sein, von denen ich ja noch weit entfernt bin. 

Momentan bin ich mit meinem Latein ziemlich am Ende, woran es noch liegen könnte, daher wäre ich für Hinweise oder Tipps sehr dankbar.

MfG Jimini

----------

## Treborius

 *Jimini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> iwconfig:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

kannst du die Bitrate via iwconfig umstellen? 54 Mb/s ist imho noch g-Standard,

du hast aber einen N-Router

----------

## Jimini

Ich habe mal verschiedene Bandbreiten ausprobiert, à la "iwconfig wlan0 bitrate 108M" oder 300M. Über 54 kam der Adapter laut iwconfig jedoch nie. Dennoch erreiche ich ja nicht einmal annäherungsweise 54 MBit.

MfG Jimini

----------

## Christian99

laut der homepage von net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode ist dieser treiber schon im kernel enthalten, du brauchst also nur eins davon (kernel oder externes Paket). Versuch mal (mit lspci -v zb.) rauszufinden, welches modul verwendet wird und eventuell mal das andere probieren.

da die geschwindigkeit auch von der signalstärke der Verbindung abhängt: wie ist denn während der Messung dein standort bezüglich des routers?

EDIT: streich den ersten teil mit dem treiber, ich glaub da hab ich was missverstanden.

----------

## Jimini

Der Laptop befindet sich meist knapp 20 cm vom Router entfernt, das Problem trat aber auch schon bei einer Entfernung von rund 3 Metern auf.

Zum Treiber: ja, so wie es installiert ist, müsste es eigentlich korrekt sein.

MfG Jimini

----------

## Josef.95

Schau auch mal ob dir diese Info eventuell weiterhilft.

----------

## Jimini

Falls du dich auf die Anzeige von iwconfig beziehst: ich habe die Geschwindigkeit einige dutzend Male mittels iperf getestet, aber erlebe es auch, wenn ich zwischen den Rechnern Daten mit rsync oder ssh übertrage. Das Problem ist ja erst einmal, dass ich nicht einmal annähernd 54 MBit/s erreiche, sondern meist nur bei rund 20-25 Mbit/s herumdümpel.

MfG Jimini

----------

## Christian99

na, das ist doch gar nicht so schlecht: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wlan#Daten.C3.BCbertragungsraten  :Smile: 

bei wlan muss man sich dran gewöhnen, dass man da im allerallerbesten fall die hälfte des nominellen wertes bekommt.

----------

## Jimini

Ich habe eben mal testweise die Verschlüsselung von "CCMP TKIP" auf CCMP (im Access Point AES) gesetzt, da ich gelesen habe, dass TKIP nur mit 802.11n, also mit bis zu 54 MBit funktioniert. Mit CCMP habe ich eben zwar bis zu 95 MBit erreicht, allerdings ist das Netz ziemlich instabil. Pings brechen zwischendurch ab und die Übertragungsrate schwankt gewaltig:

```
Perikles ~ # iperf -s

------------------------------------------------------------

Server listening on TCP port 5001

TCP window size: 85.3 KByte (default)

------------------------------------------------------------

[  4] local 10.0.0.11 port 5001 connected with 10.0.0.4 port 57166

[ ID] Interval       Transfer     Bandwidth

[  4]  0.0-10.0 sec    111 MBytes  92.8 Mbits/sec

[  4] local 10.0.0.11 port 5001 connected with 10.0.0.4 port 57168

[ ID] Interval       Transfer     Bandwidth

[  4]  0.0-10.1 sec  90.5 MBytes  75.5 Mbits/sec

[  4] local 10.0.0.11 port 5001 connected with 10.0.0.4 port 57169

[ ID] Interval       Transfer     Bandwidth

[  4]  0.0-11.4 sec  4.98 MBytes  3.67 Mbits/sec
```

Meine wpa_supplicant.conf sieht jetzt wie folgt aus:

```
at /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

eapol_version=2

update_config=1

network={

        ssid="ESSID"

        psk="Passwort"

        proto=RSN

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP

        group=CCMP

}
```

Irgendeine Idee, wie man die ganze Geschichte stabilisieren könnte?

MfG Jimini

----------

